
The Evolution of Psychiatry - elsewhen
https://worksinprogress.co/issue/the-evolution-of-psychiatry/
======
ggghhhfff
I think the angle this article takes reflects a slight misunderstanding of the
conclusions that would be made in the event that psychiatry placed more
emphasis on evolutionary reasons for extant behaviors and/or neurological
structures seen in humans today.

For example, barring indirect enhancement of fitness which homosexuality may
bring to one’s kin, evolutionary psychology would likely determine that any
sexually reproducing organism which does not mate with the opposite sex
clearly is displaying aberrant/incorrect behavior which is essentially
“diseased” by extension.

